# Dayan Pyraminx



## Jont828 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey guys! Big news! Dayan is releasing their first Pyraminx! Here are the images I was able to find. I'll upload more when as I find them. Looks promising!












Here are the URLs if the images don't load.

http://i.imgur.com/dUCCift.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/BM5s1nz.jpg


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 29, 2014)

Serious?


----------



## Jont828 (Apr 29, 2014)

Of course! LighTake posted about it on Facebook.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 29, 2014)

So there's gonna be a second one?


----------



## Jont828 (Apr 29, 2014)

Apparently so.  I don't think Dayan has made a Pyraminx before, though.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 29, 2014)

DaYan and MoYu Pyras coming out..... hopefully I can get both for free


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 29, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> DaYan and MoYu Pyras coming out..... hopefully I can get both for free



*I* wish.


----------



## Jont828 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hmm if it's gonna be anything like my Zhanchi, then I'll be sure to get it, but I'm yet to try a Moyu cube, though.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 29, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> So there's gonna be a second one?



There was never a 'first' one. That was a joke.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 29, 2014)

Can you direct link to this rather than screenshot please?


----------



## Genesis (Apr 29, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Can you direct link to this rather than screenshot please?



http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=101955
On MF8 forums, posted by Mr Bao


----------



## WinterCub3r (Apr 29, 2014)

ya dayan released a pyra a while ago but it was only for testing.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 29, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> There was never a 'first' one. That was a joke.



I meant after this one...




Jont828 said:


> Of course! LighTake posted about it on Facebook.



See, it says: "Dayan *1st Version* Pyraminx!"


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes! Be sure to get them when they come out!
Shengshou still has a good pyra as well though.
But it will be really close between moyu and dayan for this one.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 29, 2014)

Hope this lives up to the hype. My shengshou's are generally good but I find them really tedious to set up right and hate how the tips turn on all of them resulting in lots of +2s (Once in comp it cost me a 4.13 average). Looking forward to this and the moyu :tu


----------



## Iggy (Apr 29, 2014)

Interesting, I might get this.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 29, 2014)

(based on OP pictures)

No clicking mechanism. (did you ever try taking out the balls from a pyraminx or skewb? good luck...)
The edges are assembled from 2 pieces resulting in a a crack on the middle of it, if this performs like their Megaminx... damn I wouldn't be happy.
Edge anchors looks slightly too small in my opinion, unless it will turn great at a tight tension.
Centers are not rounded enough, you actually may have to mod it slightly.
Tips looks okay, but if they have no clicking mechanism whatsoever I'm out of here.... seriously, tips needs to turn fast and easy, but only when you WANT them to turn.

Still looks better than the "moyu pictures".

but I may be wrong with above, they may have found a magic way to make pyras good.


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 29, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> DaYan and MoYu Pyras coming out..... hopefully I can get both for free



Can I get both for free as well ._.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 29, 2014)

So after this, DaYan will probably start making a Skewb and Squre-1


----------



## tomzeng (Apr 29, 2014)

RaWonder how this would compare to the moyu pyraminx. I do wish that the dayan pyraminx would have ball bearings like the SS pyra but I guess it won't basing on the design.


----------



## Future Cuber (Apr 29, 2014)

tomzeng said:


> RaWonder how this would compare to the moyu pyraminx. I do wish that the dayan pyraminx would have ball bearings like the SS pyra but I guess it won't basing on the design.


if it had the ball bearings the dayan pyra would probably be a knock off of the shengshou


----------



## Drake (Apr 29, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> if it had the ball bearings the dayan pyra would probably be a knock off of the shengshou



Well I heard that the dayan pyraminx use screws (4 in total), and if I'm right so does the SS pyraminx, so does this means that's it's probably a KO?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 29, 2014)

tomzeng said:


> RaWonder how this would compare to the moyu pyraminx. I do wish that the dayan pyraminx would have ball bearings like the SS pyra but I guess it won't basing on the design.


The Moyu pyraminx has the ball bearings, so the Dayan might too.


----------



## Future Cuber (Apr 29, 2014)

Drake said:


> Well I heard that the dayan pyraminx use screws (4 in total), and if I'm right so does the SS pyraminx, so does this means that's it's probably a KO?


i dont think so......b'coz all cubes like the dayan fangshi moyu ( blah blah) has 6 screws which does not mean that these 3x3's are a KO of the rubiks 3x3 
(on the screws part)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 29, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> i dont think so......b'coz all cubes like the dayan fangshi moyu ( blah blah) has 6 screws which does not mean that these 3x3's are a KO of the rubiks 3x3
> (on the screws part)


Yeah. It's just based off the fact that Pyraminxes have 4 sides/centers.


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 29, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Yeah. It's just based off the fact that Pyraminxes have 4 sides/centers.



Good point, manufacturers can't change the mechanism completely everytime they put up a new cube.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 29, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Good point, manufacturers can't change the mechanism completely everytime they put up a new cube.


Yeah, that's like wanting Ford to make a seven wheeled truck.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 29, 2014)

Drake said:


> Well I heard that the dayan pyraminx use screws (4 in total), and if I'm right so does the SS pyraminx, so does this means that's it's probably a KO?



No it is a knockoff because the tips are pointy


----------



## Future Cuber (Apr 29, 2014)

strakerak said:


> No it is a knockoff because the tips are pointy


 All pyras have pointy tips so, no ..


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 29, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> All pyras have pointy tips so, no ..



I was just ridiculing Drake's post.


----------



## TankRed (Apr 29, 2014)

strakerak said:


> I was just ridiculing Drake's post.


Drake's post was ironic. He was actually ridiculing Future Cuber's post.


----------



## kcl (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow, this looks cool. I hope they make a skewb! That's the one puzzle I'm fast enough at to get for free


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 29, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Wow, this looks cool. I hope they make a skewb! That's the one puzzle I'm fast enough at to get for free



There are 40 people ahead of you on that list currently though.


----------



## kcl (Apr 29, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> There are 40 people ahead of you on that list currently though.



Keyword currently. I have had exactly one comp with skewb.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 19, 2015)

Prototype picture of it, hopefully it comes soon


----------



## Berd (Jan 19, 2015)

Oooo tad late


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah. I'll buy it


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 19, 2015)

my moyu pyra is pretty good, just got a 3.52 avg5 on it, I highly doubt that I'll need this. Still interesting


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 17, 2015)

http://www.championscubestore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=356&products_id=2484

its happening


----------



## tarandeep5 (Jun 17, 2015)

Sorry for bumping this, but I just saw this on Champion's Cube store: 

http://www.championscubestore.com/i...ucts_id=2482&zenid=sats5het6sghr8lrv5abt6mn32

So, does that mean we have a new Pyraminx on the market?

EDIT: Ninj'd by a few seconds


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm looking forward to see the reviews of it!


----------



## nalralz (Jun 17, 2015)

I would buy it!


----------



## Berd (Jun 17, 2015)

Stickerless, cool!


----------



## Myachii (Jun 17, 2015)

Stickerless Pyraminx?

It seems weird.. I've never really thought about any non NxNxN events being stickerless (other than megaminx)

I mean, imagine a Stickerless Skewb?


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 17, 2015)

Oooh, yes! I must get this!


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 17, 2015)

Welp that's fairly exciting I suppose.


----------



## biscuit (Jun 18, 2015)

That's expensive


----------



## GreaterRoux (Jun 18, 2015)

Looks interesting enough, could be alright
especially the stickerless pyraminx, gunna try and get my hands on one of those.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 18, 2015)

Wow cool


----------



## Thecuber1 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Dayan Pyra!*

Well, I saw on amazon that there was a dayan pyra coming out, here is a screenshot. http://gyazo.com/ea2eef2bb3ab455dcb8b4c796c7983ef It is also available in white and black. I can't wait until someone gets it. If you happen to get it, post a review here so we can see it. Thanks!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 18, 2015)

Pls bring it to NYC Cubers meetup in Brooklyn?


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 18, 2015)

I'll be testing it. I'll post a first impressions when I get it.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 19, 2015)

Ooh stickerless looks cool. I'm planning on getting the Moyu one, but I may get the stickerless Dayan sometime later.


----------



## thelunarbros (Jun 21, 2015)

I've already preordered the transparent pink one and I plan to do a review of it once I get it.


----------



## willtri4 (Jun 22, 2015)

What. I leave for 3 days and not only does this happen, I find out it was announced over a year ago. I feel so clueless.


----------



## starcuber (Jun 23, 2015)

they have it in black white and STICKERLESS I WANT IT
i try it as a testcube


----------



## pokekrom (Jun 24, 2015)

Unboxing : this is a really short time at the end by a friend :


----------



## cashis (Jun 24, 2015)

Well, that looks ...really disappointing. Pops within first 20 turns. 
Oh well, ill order pink one for the heck of it.


----------



## Berd (Jun 24, 2015)

Pops!


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 24, 2015)

Sigh... DaYan should learn to stop that whole popping thing, haha. Oh well; I have it coming anyway, and maybe breaking it in will make it better.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 24, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Sigh... DaYan should learn to stop that whole popping thing, haha. Oh well; I have it coming anyway, and maybe breaking it in will make it better.



That seems to be the trend with all dayan cubes; the more you break in the better.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 24, 2015)

it also looks way too loose, which is hopefully fixable at least


----------



## Cubing4Life (Jun 26, 2015)

Cant wait for dayan pyra im a fan of pyra and im not going to pre order but i cant wait to get it.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 26, 2015)

eh seems okay, I can't wait for mine lol.


----------



## Cubing4Life (Jun 26, 2015)

Yea i dont expect the DaYan Pyraminx to be the best pyraminx in the world, but i expect it to be an alright puzzle, but i am excited.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 26, 2015)

Official DaYan Pyraminx theme song


----------



## v0lt3r (Jun 26, 2015)

I found out this unboxing of dayan pyraminx !!!!!!! 

Go directely to min 11:43, the rest are other cubes unboxing.
the bad thing is that is not in english, so i dont understand anything... if someone can tell us what he is saying please do it.
Seems bad tensioning, but sure it will get better, at least you can see the turning of the puzzle, speed etc..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN9GVABGJ9M


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 26, 2015)

^Already posted on the last page.


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 26, 2015)

v0lt3r said:


> I found out this unboxing of dayan pyraminx !!!!!!!
> 
> Go directely to min 11:43, the rest are other cubes unboxing.
> the bad thing is that is not in english, so i dont understand anything... if someone can tell us what he is saying please do it.
> ...



Some people in korea have this cube.


----------



## rock1t (Jun 26, 2015)

v0lt3r said:


> I found out this unboxing of dayan pyraminx !!!!!!!
> 
> Go directely to min 11:43, the rest are other cubes unboxing.
> the bad thing is that is not in english, so i dont understand anything... if someone can tell us what he is saying please do it.
> ...



You are late... and the unboxing is in french.
He said that it is not the regular DaYan shades, has a ShengShou 3x3, then he said: already a pop, maybe the pyraminx is loose.... It seems like a fast cube...


----------



## pokekrom (Jun 27, 2015)

It's a french friend yep ^^
I spoke with him after :


> Franchement je suis très deçu ... Il est pas terrible et le tips sont super bizarre à l'intérieur ^^


translation : Honestly, I'm really disappointed ... It's not that good and the tips are really strange at the inside ^^


----------



## Forcefulness (Jun 29, 2015)

I just got mine, it came pretty tight, but it corner cuts well, however I found it very hard to get the corner caps off to tension it, I actually had to pry the pieces apart in order to get them off. Also be wary of losing the spring and ball bearings as they can pop out upon removing cap.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 30, 2015)

review on the cubicle's youtube! https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ybPdZN99Kq8


----------



## Berd (Jun 30, 2015)

The Cubologist has a review!


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 30, 2015)

mine is probably going to be here today yay :3


----------



## cashis (Jun 30, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> mine is probably going to be here today yay :3



vid plx


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jun 30, 2015)

cashis said:


> vid plx



Cubeologist, DGcubes and Cubicle have unboxings on their youtube channels ;D


----------



## cashis (Jun 30, 2015)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> Cubeologist, DGcubes and Cubicle have unboxings on their youtube channels ;D



I know but alex is fast


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jun 30, 2015)

cashis said:


> I know but alex is fast



Yeah... DGcubes are fast too  Can't wait to see Drew's review! Because he is fast!


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 30, 2015)

cashis said:


> I know but alex is fast



Yeah, DGCubes is fast though, I'll make an unboxing video when I get it.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 30, 2015)

First Impressions:

It is about the same size as a Moyu, and the stickers are pretty small.

The turning of it is very clicky, but it turns smooth besides the clicking, I think this is because of the location of the ball bearings, on other pyraminxs like Moyu, the ball bearings are on the side of the puzzle, whereas on the DaYan, the ball bearings are inside of it, at the bottom of the center. The edge anchors or whatever are pretty big compared to other pyraminxs. 


Fast turning can result in lockups and pops. (the pieces pop out at high speeds lol)

I plan to try to setting this up to make it better, by swapping the ball bearing springs with Moyu, or just removing them all together. I also might try florian modding the centers a tiny bit, like on the ShengShou.

I'll be able to deliver a final verdict when I spend some time with this puzzle. 

(going to work on a video version of this)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYhlNJFy350


----------



## pokekrom (Jun 30, 2015)

Mine is coming with moyu megaminx too


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 30, 2015)

Update: I have taken out the inner ball bearings, it feels much better


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 1, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Update: I have taken out the inner ball bearings, it feels much better



I did the same this morning and it is a lot better now, but I still want to lube it a bit. Also, a warning to anyone who takes out the ball bearings: springs pop out at you; be prepared. One nearly flew in my mouth...


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 1, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> I did the same this morning and it is a lot better now, but I still want to lube it a bit. Also, a warning to anyone who takes out the ball bearings: springs pop out at you; be prepared. One nearly flew in my mouth...


I lost the spring for one of the tips ;-;
just flew up in the air and I never saw it again
luckily I was able to use the springs from the inner ball bearing springs since I wasn't using them, planning to florian mod the thing tomorrow


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 1, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> I lost the spring for one of the tips ;-;
> just flew up in the air and I never saw it again
> luckily I was able to use the springs from the inner ball bearing springs since I wasn't using them, planning to florian mod the thing tomorrow



I nearly did the same with one of the tips.  Fortunately I found it up on my shelf like 20 minutes later...
Post how the florian mod turns out! I was considering that too; honestly the only thing keeping it from being my main is those minor lock-ups.


----------

